# Water change gone bad



## alittlefishy (Jun 8, 2008)

Today I did a water change for the second time as my tank is only a few months old. I followed the same as first time, which went well. This time not so much. Within minutes of adding new water all the fish went to bottom and were barely moving around 1 was dead within a half hour. I ran over to the fish store for them to check the water and PH reading was 7.8. It is usually around 8.4 so I believe they went into PH shock. By the time I got home all of them were dead. But on second look I found 2 that were hiding in the cave that were still alive barely. I have added more PH buffer and Cichlid salt and the 2 fish have finally started to swim around and up to the top. I am hoping they will recover and make it through. Can someone please give me any pointers on water changes as I do not want this to happen again. I have a 30 gallon tank and have changed 5 gallons at a time. I have used tap water and then added the PH buffer and Cichlid salt. Thanks


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think it is the pH. Are you adding a de-chlorinator / de-chloramine solution like Prime when you do water changes?

If not, it is more likely that is the cause of your fish dying rather than a pH change. Also, your pH should not vary that much in the first place. If it is showing that much of a difference (since the water always comes from the same place - the tap) then you are probably not changing the water often enough.

Reply back to this thread please, and let us know if you use any solutions when you change your water, and what they are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

That was only your second water change in a few months? You should really be doing them weekly...

Anyway, like gbleeker said did you remember to add dechlorinator?

~Ed


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

As Ed said, if you aren't changing them at least every 2 weeks (minimum in my mind) that could easily be a problem.

But, if they have lived, then the more important problem is when you do change the water - are you using de-chlorinator!?

Also in a 30 gallon tank, you probably want to change at least 10 gallons. 15 wouln't hurt especially if you wait 2 (or gasp...3 or 4) weeks. I highly, highly advise changing the water at least every 2 weeks or better yet every week.


----------



## alittlefishy (Jun 8, 2008)

I am new to this but was told to change water once a month and the fish all seemed fine until this. I have not used a de-chlorinator / de-chloramine solution like Prime with the water change. I only used that with the initial tank setup. Are you supposed to put those drops in the new water you add or straight in the tank ? Thanks for the information I will use the Prime and increase the changes to every week or two. I have done a lot of research and have asked a lot of questions at the fish store but have had a lot of different answers.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

alittlefishy said:


> I am new to this but was told to change water once a month and the fish all seemed fine until this. I have not used a de-chlorinator / de-chloramine solution like Prime with the water change. I only used that with the initial tank setup. Are you supposed to put those drops in the new water you add or straight in the tank ? Thanks for the information I will use the Prime and increase the changes to every week or two. I have done a lot of research and have asked a lot of questions at the fish store but have had a lot of different answers.


In most areas, it is critical to use a dechlorinator every time you do a water change. It is highly likely that is the cause of your problems. I attempt to do a water change every week, though at times it is once every two weeks. The more often you can do a water change, the happier the fish will be.

A good fish store, with knowledgeable people can be a great source for information. Unfortunately, those are few and far between.


----------



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Is it possible to change your water too much? I was just curious, I do about a 20% weekly. Also, does your good bacteria live in your substrate as well?


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Most of the beneficial bacteria will live in the filter and on the gravel/rocks.
You can do a 50-75% water change if you need to as long as you're careful with temperature and remember to use additives where needed. 
In principle you could do a 100% one, I've set up new tanks by filling them with water, getting the temperature right and attaching a canister filter from a running tank. Then you can add fish right away as long as they're not super fragile.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

underdogg101 said:


> Is it possible to change your water too much? I was just curious, I do about a 20% weekly. Also, does your good bacteria live in your substrate as well?


You can do 100% water changes as long as you do it right... but as alittlefishy has found out, you must pay attention to the water parameters, dechlorinate, match temps (within reason) etc.

Sorry about your losses. It happens...


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think it's best to add the Prime or whatever decholrinator to the water before you add it to the tank & use it EVERY time you add water. I forgot one time when I was in a hurry and it didn't hurt my fish but I have well water with no chlorine in it.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> I think it's best to add the Prime or whatever decholrinator to the water before you add it to the tank & use it EVERY time you add water. I forgot one time when I was in a hurry and it didn't hurt my fish but I have well water with no chlorine in it.


Prime's cheap, so you may as well use it! :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Darkside said:


> Dewdrop said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's best to add the Prime or whatever decholrinator to the water before you add it to the tank & use it EVERY time you add water. I forgot one time when I was in a hurry and it didn't hurt my fish but I have well water with no chlorine in it.
> ...


I use Jungle brand Start Right (even though with well water I may not need it) but will look for Prime and if I can find it will have it on hand for when I run out of the one I'm currently using. What company makes Prime? I know alot of people use it, dunno if it would be any better or not but if it's cheap....lol. I paid $14.99 for a 16oz. bottle of Start Right.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Seachem makes prime, you can look it up in the review section, 8.5oz treats 2500 gallons of water and as a bonus it detoxifies amonia!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With well water you have a higher chance of having heavy metals in the water. Levels that are low enough to not harm us, but can be harmful to the fish long term. Prime, by Seachem, also binds heavy metals.


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a &@g bowfront and do 20% water changes every 2 weeks. I use stress coat + by API. I haven't heard anyone mention this. Is it any good?


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

shimby said:


> i have a &@g bowfront and do 20% water changes every 2 weeks. I use stress coat + by API. I haven't heard anyone mention this. Is it any good?


 i use stress caot in my 55 gallon and i do not use a dechlorinator *** tested the tap water and it has no chlorine in it i do partials once a week sometimes if im busy i do it evry two weeks and have not had any prblems only had a problem a month ago with nitrates but fix that problem with a 90% water change . :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

the bottle of stress coat + says that it is a dechloronater. It says it "removes chlorine, chloromines, and ammonia in tap water".


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Stress Coat is not bad. It binds chlorine well. It states that it also does chloramine, but you need to use a higher dosage and it doesn't detoxify the ammonia (from the breaking of chloramine molecules).


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i use prime because our chloramine levels go up and down when it rains...

The prime detox's ammo and removes chlorine and chloramines...

I use double doses if it has rained within a week. Never have any issues at all. Its a cheap good product.

But it smells like a big fat turd.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

> Contains Aloe Vera, nature's liquid bandage, to prevent the loss of essential electrolytes and protect damaged tissue against disease-causing organisms. Helps heal torn fins and skin wounds


Fish do not need Aloe Vera. This is just going to add to the bioload of the tank. I personally use Prime and would not recommend any other product.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

If you get enough tanks, I'd suggest switching to Chloram X. Been using it for years and I'd guess it's saves me hundreds if not thousands over using Prime.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

How could it save you hundreds to thousands? I don't believe that one second.

Prime is cheap. If you think it is expensive and you have 50 tanks for more than 3000 gallons, then buy it in 2 gallon size bottles (it comes in that big of a size). It will last you a long time.

There is no way you save more than $100 a year (if you have 3000 gallons of tank water) versus using prime.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Shimby - I use Stress Coat too, and on the odd occasion when I run out I have a similar Sera product. Both have worked well for me.

I have a 35gal and so am aware of the possibility of temperature and/or water chemistry shock with water changes. The smaller the tank the less existing water volume to 'absorb' fluctuations in the new water added.

Good news though is that I have a standard 13L (3.5G) bucket which equals exactly 10% of the water. It takes me no more than 5 to 10 minutes to siphon out that volume with gravel vac, refill to approx right temp and mix in my buffers, salts and dechlorinator, give the glass a bit of a scrub, and pop the new water in. I do it twice a week religiously - so that 20% of the water turns over weekly but in 2 changes separated by 3 days.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

gbleeker said:


> How could it save you hundreds to thousands? I don't believe that one second.
> 
> Prime is cheap. If you think it is expensive and you have 50 tanks for more than 3000 gallons, then buy it in 2 gallon size bottles (it comes in that big of a size). It will last you a long time.
> 
> There is no way you save more than $100 a year (if you have 3000 gallons of tank water) versus using prime.


I spend $35 over 2-3 years for my dechlorinator. I used to go through a bottle of prime a month. Thousands might have been overstating, but certainly hundreds. I've been keeping fish for almost 20 years.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Stress coat is junk. What rivers and lakes are you swimming in that have aloe vera floating around? I consider anything that binds to and coats my fish bad, not good. You'll notice it usually just ends up forming surface skum.

Prime is by far the best dechlor I have ever use. Amquel+ is another great one.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Well a huge bottle of the Prime, Chapman, is at bulk price about $40.00 It would last you easily 1 year or more. No way you save more than a $100.00 in 1 year. Just no way.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Chloram X can easily last several years. Much longer than prime. I will give him that. But I doubt you save hundereds.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

My advice is get your fish used to the pH from the tap so there isn't a huge swing when you water change. You dont want fluctuations in pH. pH is tricky. a change like 7.0 to 8.0 in the same day will kill any fish. However, it seems more like a tap water issue(chlorine ect.)


----------



## omerta (Jun 20, 2008)

smellsfishy1 said:


> My advice is get your fish used to the pH from the tap so there isn't a huge swing when you water change. You dont want fluctuations in pH. pH is tricky. a change like 7.0 to 8.0 in the same day will kill any fish. However, it seems more like a tap water issue(chlorine ect.)


i agree maybe try lowering your tank ph say down to about 8.0 so there isnt a big swing in ph went you add the new water , i do my 25% changes every month and i add cichlid salt to but only enough to compensate for the water im adding it has a chlorine remover in the salt and brings the ph up a bit 
also how do you put your new water in ? do use a hose and slowly add the water or do you tip buckets loads in?
i think you should find out wat species youve got in there post up some pics ppl will help you identify
:wink:


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

You might want to try buying a new clean trash can at the hardware store for water changes. I have always treated and seasoned my water for a few hours before getting it back in the tank with a simple powerhead and tubing.


----------

